# Happy Chinese New Year



## yen_saw (Feb 7, 2008)

I want to wish all chinese here a wonderful year of Rat!! Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## Mantida (Feb 7, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]新年快乐[/SIZE]

Happy New Year to you all!  

Did anyone have a special dinner or celebration for it?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

year of the rat :lol: crazy people


----------



## Moosashi (Feb 7, 2008)

My animal/sign is the tiger, 1986.


----------



## joossa (Feb 7, 2008)

Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2008)

Yay! Happy Chinese New Year!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 7, 2008)

Mantida said:


> [SIZE=14pt]新年快乐[/SIZE]Happy New Year to you all!
> 
> Did anyone have a special dinner or celebration for it?


My bro&amp;sis in law flew from Hong Kong to Houston and spend time with our family on Chinese New year. We had a great dinner yesterday (The reunion dinner it is called for most chinese).



Moosashi said:


> My animal/sign is the tiger, 1986.


I believed it is called the Chinese Zodiac. My son calls it the chinese 12 animal kingdom :lol: He is also born in the year of rat! Too bad mantis is not one of the animals there


----------

